# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Iva da adeguamento e Maggior Iva ravvedibili?

## ivanajol

:Confused: 
Salve..oggi giornata produttiva....di guai....
Ho un cliente che non ha versato l'Iva su adeguamento nè la Maggior Iva entro i termini previsti. Ora,  non mi pare che sia ravvedibile con i soliti sistemi, oltre il termine di scadenza, vero? 
Pertanto mi pare che la soluzione che si prospetta meno...drammatica è far versare le suddette imposte a novembre, in sede di secondo acconto, gia' pagando la sanzione completa del 30%. 
Condividete la mia opinione? 
Grazie anticipatamente!!! :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Salve..oggi giornata produttiva....di guai....
> Ho un cliente che non ha versato l'Iva su adeguamento nè la Maggior Iva entro i termini previsti. Ora,  non mi pare che sia ravvedibile con i soliti sistemi, oltre il termine di scadenza, vero? 
> Pertanto mi pare che la soluzione che si prospetta meno...drammatica è far versare le suddette imposte a novembre, in sede di secondo acconto, gia' pagando la sanzione completa del 30%. 
> Condividete la mia opinione? 
> Grazie anticipatamente!!!

  Secondo me tutti i tributi derivanti dalle dichiarazioni (redditi, iva, irap) sono ravvedibili con le solite regole (ravvedimento corto 3,75% oppure ravvedimento lungo 6%).
La scadenza massima quindi è il 31.7.2008.
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

Però sul SEAC pare non dare questa possibilita', o meglio c'è l'indicazione di pagare a giugno o a luglio....
Non sembra considerare la possibilita' del ravvvedimento....
Sbaglio?? :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Anche a mio parere è ravvedibile anche l'imposta dovuta sull'adeguamento da studi di settore.
La tesi contraria - cui forse fa riferimento SEAC - è stata ampiamente "smontata". 
ciao   

> Però sul SEAC pare non dare questa possibilita', o meglio c'è l'indicazione di pagare a giugno o a luglio....
> Non sembra considerare la possibilita' del ravvvedimento....
> Sbaglio??

----------


## ivanajol

Ah, non ne ero al corrente....
Molto cortesemente, mi potreste documentare il tutto, così tranquillizzo anche il  cliente?? 
Ancora grazie mille!! :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Ah, non ne ero al corrente....
> Molto cortesemente, mi potreste documentare il tutto, così tranquillizzo anche il  cliente??
> Ancora grazie mille!!

  Anche se con la massima pacatezza, desidero puntualizzare quanto segue: 
= è mai possibile che le affermazioni delle maggiori riviste nazionali (sole 24 ore, italiaoggi, seac, ecc.) debbano essere considerate come l'unica interpretazione valida per risolvere i tanti dubbi che ci attanagliano ? 
= vi è mai venuto il pensiero che anche gli articolisti di quelle riviste possano esprimere soltanto il loro parere personale, giusto o errato che sia, valido tanto quanto il parere espresso da uno qualsiasi di noi ? 
= avete mai provato ad usare soltanto il vostro cervello, leggendo la norma legislativa o eventualmente il chiarimento ministeriale, anzichè sposare in maniera "pecoresca" la tesi dell'articolista ? 
Scusate la provocazione, ma qualche volta ho bisogno di sbottare anche io. 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi avete fatto arrabbiare Speedy ..... ma, dico, vi rendete conto che se lui smette di occuparsi del forum siamo tutti ROVINATI ??  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Alle sue notazioni, aggiungo che non è il massimo della delicatezza chiedere la "documentazione di quanto si dice", no ?
E' anche questo che, a volte, fa un po' dispiacere ! 
Ciao !!   

> Anche se con la massima pacatezza, desidero puntualizzare quanto segue: 
> = è mai possibile che le affermazioni delle maggiori riviste nazionali (sole 24 ore, italiaoggi, seac, ecc.) debbano essere considerate come l'unica interpretazione valida per risolvere i tanti dubbi che ci attanagliano ? 
> = vi è mai venuto il pensiero che anche gli articolisti di quelle riviste possano esprimere soltanto il loro parere personale, giusto o errato che sia, valido tanto quanto il parere espresso da uno qualsiasi di noi ? 
> = avete mai provato ad usare soltanto il vostro cervello, leggendo la norma legislativa o eventualmente il chiarimento ministeriale, anzichè sposare in maniera "pecoresca" la tesi dell'articolista ? 
> Scusate la provocazione, ma qualche volta ho bisogno di sbottare anche io. 
> Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> Mi avete fatto arrabbiare Speedy ..... ma, dico, vi rendete conto che se lui smette di occuparsi del forum siamo tutti ROVINATI ??  
> Alle sue notazioni, aggiungo che non è il massimo della delicatezza chiedere la "documentazione di quanto si dice", no ?
> E' anche questo che, a volte, fa un po' dispiacere ! 
> Ciao !!

  Onestamente non immaginavo di causare un simile putiferio...e non era certo nelle mie intenzioni...ma vedete, i clienti (almeno i miei) sono molto permalosi e sempre pronti a sentire la campana che meglio conviene (a loro), per cui ho sempre necessita' di documentare ogni cosa  che dico.
Mi dispiace veramente  aver provocato o aver offeso gli utenti, me ne pento e me ne dolgo, ma non mi sembrava di poter, con la mia richiesta, urtare  la sensibilita' di qualcuno....
Dal momento però che esiste una documentazione riguardante l'istituto del ravvedimento operoso e non avendo la sottoscritta trovato conforto tra le sue righe (in quanto non si parla della fattispecie), ho immaginato che voi aveste gia' in passato aver dovuto usufruire di tale istituto per sanare magari proprio detto tributo, per cui magari avreste potuto aiutarmi in tempo reale....(anche se i tempi sono sempre strettissimi..) 
Ripeto, con assoluta pacatezza anche da parte mia, probabilmente ho leso la sensibilita' di qualcuno in maniera assolutamente inconsapevole. Me ne scuso 
Saluti

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Onestamente non immaginavo di causare un simile putiferio...e non era certo nelle mie intenzioni...ma vedete, i clienti (almeno i miei) sono molto permalosi e sempre pronti a sentire la campana che meglio conviene (a loro), per cui ho sempre necessita' di documentare ogni cosa  che dico.
> Mi dispiace veramente  aver provocato o aver offeso gli utenti, me ne pento e me ne dolgo, ma non mi sembrava di poter, con la mia richiesta, urtare  la sensibilita' di qualcuno....
> Dal momento però che esiste una documentazione riguardante l'istituto del ravvedimento operoso e non avendo la sottoscritta trovato conforto tra le sue righe (in quanto non si parla della fattispecie), ho immaginato che voi aveste gia' in passato aver dovuto usufruire di tale istituto per sanare magari proprio detto tributo, per cui magari avreste potuto aiutarmi in tempo reale....(anche se i tempi sono sempre strettissimi..) 
> Ripeto, con assoluta pacatezza anche da parte mia, probabilmente ho leso la sensibilita' di qualcuno in maniera assolutamente inconsapevole. Me ne scuso 
> Saluti

  Non esistono fonti ufficiali, da cui è sorto il dubbio (alcuni sostengono che il ravvedimento non sarebbe consentito perchè tali versamenti rappresentano una facoltà e non un obbligo).
Però pare che gli uffici dell'Ade consentano il ravvedimento. Quindi ti conviene fare un colpo di telefono all'ufficio competente e verificare.
Claudio.

----------


## ivanajol

Farò come dici tu, sembra essere l'unica cosa sensata.
Grazie mille :Smile:

----------


## domenicofrancomano

Buongiorno
L'IVA per adeguamento agli studi di settore non è ravvedibile.
Conviene aspettare la richiesta dell'A.E. e pagarla nei trenta giorni con la riduzione della sanzione dal 30% ad un 1/4.
Domenico

----------


## danilo sciuto

Solo l'Iva ? E le IIDD ?   

> Buongiorno
> L'IVA per adeguamento agli studi di settore non è ravvedibile.
> Conviene aspettare la richiesta dell'A.E. e pagarla nei trenta giorni con la riduzione della sanzione dal 30% ad un 1/4.
> Domenico

----------


## domenicofrancomano

Il problema non è cosi semplice perchè alcune tesi affermano chè il mancato versamento delle maggiore imposte per adeguamento  nei termini di scadenza dovrebbe addirittura non consetirti di adeguarti in dichiarazione.
Non esistono norme nè circolari (che io conosco) chè prevedono espressamente di fare uso del ravvedimento operoso per somme non pagate scaturite da adeguamento da studi o parametri.
Nella prassi comune lo fanno.
Domenico

----------


## danilo sciuto

La norma è quella generale, dell'articolo 13, che parla di _imposte non versate_, quindi: o l'Iva non è un'imposta, oppure il ravvedimento è possibile.  :Smile:    

> Il problema non è cosi semplice perchè alcune tesi affermano chè il mancato versamento delle maggiore imposte per adeguamento  nei termini di scadenza dovrebbe addirittura non consetirti di adeguarti in dichiarazione.
> Non esistono norme nè circolari (che io conosco) chè prevedono espressamente di fare uso del ravvedimento operoso per somme non pagate scaturite da adeguamento da studi o parametri.
> Nella prassi comune lo fanno.
> Domenico

----------


## ivanajol

Ho posto il quesito all'ADE. Quando finalmente conoscerò la loro interpretazione,  lo farò immediatamente sapere... :Smile:

----------


## ivanajol

Salve a tutti.
Finalmente sono in possesso della risposta dell'ADE , che vi posto qui di seguito, sperando che vi possa essere utile anche in futuro :Big Grin:  
Testo richiesta informazioni:
In sede di pagamento imposte derivanti da Unico 2007, a luglio 2007, il contribuente non ha versato l'Iva su adeguamento nè la maggior Iva (3%)...E' possibile usufruire del ravvedimento operoso in questo caso? ovvero, l'Iva su adeguamento e la maggior Iva sono ravvedibili? ovvero, è applicabile l'istituto dell'art.13 DLgs 472/1997.  Se si, entro quale termine vanno regolarizzate le imposte non versate? E quali sono i codici da utilizzare per pagare il ravvedimento?..Grazie   
Testo risposta:
GENTILE CONTRIBUENTE,
ALLO STATO ATTUALE L'AGENZIA  DELLE ENTRATE NON HA EMANATO ALCUN DOCUMENTO SPECIFICO CIRCA L'APPLICAZIONE DELL'ISTITUTO DEL RAVVEDIMENTO OPEROSO ALL'ADEGUAMENTO IVA DEGLI STUDI DI SETTORE.
AL RIGUARDO LA CIRCOLARE N.32/E DEL 21/06/2005, SI LIMITA AD INDICARNE    LE MODALITA' (TERMINI PER IL    VERSAMENTO, MAGGIORAZIONE DEL 3% E ANNOTAZIONE IN DICHIARAZIONE  DEI MAGGIORI RICAVI) SENZA    AFFRONTARE LA PROBLEMATICA DEL RAVVEDIMENTO OPEROSO. D'ALTRO CANTO L'ISTITUTO IN PAROLA HA PORTATA GENERALE RISULTANDO APPLICABILE PER QUALSIASI OMISSIONE ED ERRORE COMMESSI DAL CONTRIBUENTE  ( e l'art. 13 D.Lgs. 472/1997 non contempla nessun divieto specifico per gli studi di settore).
I CODICI TRIBUTO DA UTILIZZARE SONO: PER LA SANZIONE DA RAVVEDIMENTO 8904, PER L'IVA DA ADEGUAMENTO 6994, PER GLI INTERESSI DA RAVVEDIMENTO 1991. (VEDASI RISOLUZIONE 22.05.07)
CORDIALI SALUTI

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
siccome l'argomento &#232; di sicuro interesse per tutti i lettori e le argomentazioni usate per ammettere la possibilit&#224; di ravvedimento operoso per la maggiore IVA da adeguamento agli studi di settore appaiono perfettamente condivisibili, le dispiacerebbe farci conoscere la sede dell'AdE che ha risposto alla sua domanda ? 
Grazie

----------


## ivanajol

Ho posto il quesito tramite Web  (dal sito internet dell'ADE)  e mi hanno risposto da Cagliari  :Smile:

----------

